# "BEST" Glaze and Sealant???



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

I was wondering what people consider to be "BEST" glaze and sealants available on a a budget of £50-60. I'd like something that fills well and is easy to use in all conditions from a glaze, and something that is easy to use and has good durability from the sealant. I would then top off with my dodo juice supernatural.

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

for me, britemax blackmax glaze and finishkare #2180 sealant are hard to beat, bang for buck..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

For me ez creme glaze and jeteal 109 :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Glaze: Prima Amigo
Sealant: Prima Epic


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Werkstatt acrylic kit imho, think you can get it for around £65 now iirc.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for replies so fast, should really of mentioned earlier its a met black vw the car, so the better the ability to hide swirls and wash marring the better.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the glaze fillers will still wear off even under a durable sealant..


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blackhole and FK1000P work very well together.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Prima amigo+blackfire sealant=AMAZING looking car.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Glaze: Prima Amigo hands down. 
Sealant: FK 1000p (for durability anyway).


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Poorboys Blackhole or White Diamond both great glazes

Zaino Z8 , Autofinesse Tough Coat, Werksat Acrylic for sealers


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

amigo then toughcoat would be a really good combo:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prima Amigo best glaze for use with sealants!
Menzerna powerlock best sealant!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another good combo would be Carlack NSC, followed by Carlack LLS.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Demetri said:


> Poorboys Blackhole or White Diamond both great glazes
> 
> Zaino Z8 , Autofinesse Tough Coat, Werksat Acrylic for sealers


zaino Z8 is more of one of these 'top up' sealants, werkstat is a durable LSP so not really comparable imo...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Favourites at the moment are Poorboys white diamond for glaze and Autofinesse tough coat for a sealant. 
Recently changed from lime prime light to poorboys to see the comparison and am so far impressed .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

carlack twins....


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Prima Amigo best glaze for use with sealants!
> Menzerna powerlock best sealant!


What kind of durability you can expect to this combo?
What about looks? Would it be better than Carlack NSC+LLS or NSC+Powerlock.
Color of my car is silver and I would use these also in red and darker colours.

At the moment I have NSC+LLS and Colly845 + 30 ml sample of Bodywrap.
Prima Mystique shampoo and Autofoam.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Prima Amigo then Menzerna Powerlock for me.

Amigo in particular is superb!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Best Glaze for me is Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish. 

Best Sealant Zaino Z2 or Z5


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Glaze: Prima Amigo hands down.
> Sealant: FK 1000p (for durability anyway).


+1 :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

ez creme glaze (or autobrite extreme glaze) + menzerna powerlock for me )


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What kind of durability you can expect to this combo?
> What about looks? Would it be better than Carlack NSC+LLS or NSC+Powerlock.
> Color of my car is silver and I would use these also in red and darker colours.
> 
> ...


The durability is really good, but not as good as the NSC+LLS combo. The look is much the same too, glassy. The NSC+LLS is probably a bit more brighter/blingy, which I feel would be better on silver if you had to pick between them. The NSC and LLS is great stuff, I'd only change when you run out personally. :thumb:

I like the Amigo on red, it surprised me actually. I did a single stage red car the other day, and the Amigo gave it a darker, deeper, wet gloss I'd expect from an oil glaze. Very nice!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Glaze: Prima Amigo
> Sealant: Prima Epic


+1 on this. Or use wet diamond instead of epic


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just finished my car today using Prima Amigo and Jetseal 109 and have to say I'm very impressed,especially for my first time using a sealant

don't know if it's me seeing thing's but I thought the jetseal added a little more to the finish


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Easy one. Blackfire GEP & AFPP. Forget the rest.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

ronwash said:


> Prima amigo+blackfire sealant=AMAZING looking car.


Yep good combo. 
My glazing and sealing process for a while now has been

Glare Micro Finish - hand-rotary-orbital application, leave on for 6 to 24 hours
Prima Amigo - DA - wipe on by hand and leave that on for 24 hours
Glare Infinity - rotary and orbital - apply seal coat and leave for a few hours
2 to 3 more coats of infinity
Permanon Aircraft Supershine 100% wipe on by hand with MF or foam applicator until glass like gloss appears, then 50%, 25% and 10% regular spray and wipe applications

That gives me the best results Ive ever gained. of course its best to do that after correction steps. I am sure that there are many other great combo's. Gloss it products, Fk1, Blackfire GEP and Sealant, Britemax, CG's etc


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dream Machines said:


> Yep good combo.
> My glazing and sealing process for a while now has been
> 
> Glare Micro Finish - hand-rotary-orbital application, leave on for 6 to 24 hours
> ...


Are you using the Glare Micro Finish as a pure cleaner/cleanser??


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I like the Amigo on red, it surprised me actually. I did a single stage red car the other day, and the Amigo gave it a darker, deeper, wet gloss I'd expect from an oil glaze. Very nice!


Amigo like lizard ! on light colours it gives wet glossy/glassy finish and on dark colours it gives warm wet gloss .


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

ronwash said:


> Simon Are you using the Glare Micro Finish as a pure cleaner/cleanser??


Yes - and its matt by the way


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Glaze - Prima Amigo
Sealant - Always chopping & changing but usually end up going back to Werkstat Acrylic, it's just so easy.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Easy one, Britemax Black Max & Extreme Elements :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Glaze + Sealant + Wax?
Or did I understand something wrong?

If you have Supernatural, just use a glaze and top it with the wax. There is no need to put a sealant in between. Sorry, if I didn't get something.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just had my first experience with sealants and plumped for Menzerna powerlock.I can honestly say i dont think i'll be going back to waxes again,easy on and off and a stunning finish without looking too blingy.










Glaze used was PB Blackhole,also highly recommended for ease of use and finish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad you liked it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

country boy said:


> Just had my first experience with sealants and plumped for Menzerna powerlock.I can honestly say i dont think i'll be going back to waxes again,easy on and off and a stunning finish without looking too blingy.
> 
> Glaze used was PB Blackhole,also highly recommended for ease of use and finish.


Very nice! Told you powerlock was great! 

Amigo is just that next step up from blackhole, get some when you run out next!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Very nice! Told you powerlock was great!
> 
> Amigo is just that next step up from blackhole, get some when you run out next!


I'd say Amigo was a hop, skip and a jump up from blackhole. Don't get me wrong blackhole is a very good product but Amigo is just better in all aspects.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Paddy_R said:


> I'd say Amigo was a hop, skip and a jump up from blackhole. Don't get me wrong blackhole is a very good product but Amigo is just better in all aspects.


+1 on that:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> I'd say Amigo was a hop, skip and a jump up from blackhole. Don't get me wrong blackhole is a very good product but Amigo is just better in all aspects.


I was being diplomatic! 

My blackhole is going in the bin, along with my ez creme. It's just collecting dust on my shelf. :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> I'd* say Amigo was a hop, skip and a jump up from blackhole.* Don't get me wrong blackhole is a very good product but Amigo is just better in all aspects.


You can say that again.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> I was being diplomatic!
> 
> My blackhole is going in the bin, along with my ez creme. It's just collecting dust on my shelf. :thumb:


Lol won't be doing that, will just use it up on friends/familys cars etc, you know all the people who want their car to look as good as yours but don't want to pay for it:thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Very nice! Told you powerlock was great!
> 
> Amigo is just that next step up from blackhole, get some when you run out next!


I was tempted to try Amigo after all the glowing reviews on here but i do love my BH and thought i'd run that out first.Does Amigo sit better under a glaze as i found the powerlock maybe took some of the BH away when applied over it? Can you reglaze over a sealant then lock it in again with the sealant or is it better to remove the whole lot first?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

This forum changes it's mind like the wind changes direction......only a couple of weeks ago everyone was raving about the best sealant being Wolf's Bodywrap


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Glaze: Wet Glaze 2.0
Sealant: FK1000P or Jetseal109


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

ez creame glaze and jetseal for me


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

country boy said:


> I was tempted to try Amigo after all the glowing reviews on here but i do love my BH and thought i'd run that out first.Does Amigo sit better under a glaze (sealant?)as i found the powerlock maybe took some of the BH away when applied over it?


I find Amigo looks more glossy and less reflective than Black hole. Looks clearer and cleaner look, not so bright and blingy. Looks deep and wet on single stage red especially. :thumb:

I find it a great match for the powerlock, because it too has the clear and clean glass look, rather than the typical sealant mirror bling bright look.



country boy said:


> Can you reglaze over a sealant then lock it in again with the sealant or is it better to remove the whole lot first?


Depends on the glaze. The only glaze product I've heard of being able to do this is Detail shoppe wet glaze 2.0.

Amigo and Blackhole are full of mineral spirits (paint cleaner!). These will remove any previous layers of glaze and sealant you've previously applied to the paint.


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Would amigo + z2 + 476 be an over kill on a black M3? Im looking at durability as well over the winter months


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

maikolo said:


> Would amigo + z2 + 476 be an over kill on a black M3? Im looking at durability as well over the winter months


Id just use Z2 or 476 over Amigo, not both. Id probably just use Z2 to be honest, for the ease of cleaning alone. Both 476 and Z2 is bulletproof, so no worries there.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which cleans better Carlack NSC or Prima Amigo? Carlack should have better durability.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Fk215 and fk1000p


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i personally don't think there is a best glaze it depends on the colour and type of paint, single stage black or red needs a oil based one, dark 2 stage paint needs somthing diffrent to light coloured.The same applys to sealant some look better on light,where as some look better on dark, then theres personal preference. on top of that theres which is the in brand at the time, thats why you end up with so many diffrent answers as if there was a best one everyone would answer the same. if i could only have 1 glaze then it would be detail shoppe wet glaze 2.0 it is fantastic on both light and dark colours. sealant would be z2


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

country boy said:


> I was tempted to try Amigo after all the glowing reviews on here but i do love my BH and thought i'd run that out first.Does Amigo sit better under a glaze as i found the powerlock maybe took some of the BH away when applied over it? Can you reglaze over a sealant then lock it in again with the sealant or is it better to remove the whole lot first?


I was told that you could sandwich them to good effect. As a newbie, I've started with Blackhole and Tough Coat.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

DesertDog said:


> This forum changes it's mind like the wind changes direction......only a couple of weeks ago everyone was raving about the best sealant being Wolf's Bodywrap


I do think that wolf's is an incredible sealant, but it cannot be applied on top of a glaze and nothing can sit on top either (except the wolf's nano qd). Kinda take the fun of trying new stuff all the time.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

AB1-Cherry Glaze,duragloss 105


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Glaze: Prima Amigo hands down.
> Sealant: FK 1000p (for durability anyway).


Same here :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs body wrap or the Werkstat Acrylic set :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DesertDog said:


> This forum changes it's mind like the wind changes direction......only a couple of weeks ago everyone was raving about the best sealant being Wolf's Bodywrap


Yeah your right what a fickle bunch  I still think it is, have done for the last 12 months :thumb:


----------



## bayerische_M52 (Feb 8, 2012)

Autoglym Extra gloss protection


----------

